
Show HN: Monitor your Raspberry Pi cluster with Prometheus metrics - alexellisuk
https://blog.alexellis.io/prometheus-nodeexporter-rpi/
======
alexellisuk
It is important to monitor remote servers to make sure you are not running out
of compute resource/memory or disk space. It's even more important on a
Raspberry Pi cluster where your resources are especially limited. A full SD
card can knock a Raspberry Pi off your network or prevent services from
working.

